

Tilt-Shift Using CSS - mikecane
http://lab.simurai.com/css/tilt-shift/

======
JonLim
A bit misleading - I figured that it was going to somehow achieve the tilt-
shift effect on images using CSS.

I understand that that may have been a stupid thing to think, but I still feel
a bit disappointed.

Still cool though.

~~~
simurai
The tilt-shift effect is only applied to the text. So yeah, I cheated a little
by adding a background image that is already tilt-shifted. ;-)

------
ya3r
I really like this guy.

He has all sort of great CSS related hacks on his site
<http://simurai.com/tagged/lab>

------
simurai
For those interested in adding blur effects.. CSS filters are coming so that
you can blur any DOM element, also images: [https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/FXTF/raw-
file/tip/filters/publish/Fil...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/FXTF/raw-
file/tip/filters/publish/Filters.html#feGaussianBlurElement)

~~~
bgarbiak
Also worth mentioning: the latest proposal from Adobe, Apple and Opera, a
complement to CSS filters - CSS shaders <https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/FXTF/raw-
file/tip/custom/index.html>

------
jacobr
I'd recommend using something like <http://css3please.com> to generate the CSS
for all browsers. Currently it's not really Tilt-Shift Using CSS, but rather
Tilt-Shift in WebKit, due to the prefixes used, even though most or all of the
properties you use are supported in other browsers as well.

~~~
mindhunter
a more visual alternative to css3please: <http://www.layerstyles.org>

~~~
timerickson
Anybody that works with Photoshop Layer Styles heavily is going to be pissed
off at how inaccurate that is.

------
rhplus
I tried multiple browsers before realizing that you need to mouse over the
text for the effect to appear. I didn't see that mentioned anywhere else.

------
dbbo
So, CSS3 is flash?

